# ROBLOX or Minecraft?



## K.K. Fanboy (Oct 22, 2014)

Quick Question


----------



## nard (Oct 22, 2014)

Uh...



Why the thread?



Minecraft.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy (Oct 22, 2014)

I Dunno? XD


----------



## Trundle (Oct 22, 2014)

roblox all the way man!!! 11


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 22, 2014)

I had a pleasant experience with Minecraft.

But both of their communities are awful now, especially Minecraft since nobody will ever shut up about that game nowadays.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 22, 2014)

ROBLOX used to be amazing back in 2008.. up to 2011, it was my favorite place ever.
Now it sucks so badly I'm ashamed to even say I paid membership to keep that place alive.

Minecraft's only good if you're a good builder and/or have friends to goof off with.

I'll pick ROBLOX for the nostalgia.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy (Oct 22, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> ROBLOX used to be amazing back in 2008.. up to 2011, it was my favorite place ever.
> Now it sucks so badly I'm ashamed to even say I paid membership to keep that place alive.
> 
> Minecraft's only good if you're a good builder and/or have friends to goof off with.
> ...



Having nostalgia is fun.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 22, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Uh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He/she has made a lot of these kinds of threads this evening.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 22, 2014)

I really don't play both that much, but I'll go with Minecraft since I had better experience with it.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy (Oct 22, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> He/she has made a lot of these kinds of threads this evening.



Its a He.


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm more active on Roblox, even though the community isn't... extraordinary. It's actually quite fun.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy (Oct 22, 2014)

And only 3 threads Total today. (I think)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanobyte said:


> I'm more active on Roblox, even though the community isn't... extraordinary. It's actually quite fun.



The games are great. The scammers, forumers, admins, and hackers aren't so great.


----------



## Jawile (Oct 22, 2014)

They're pretty different games, y'know.

Roblox is amazingly fun if you find the right games, despite the awful community. Minecraft is fun, but gets boring.

I voted for Minecraft, anyways.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Oct 22, 2014)

Roblox.wait,no..,Miecraft.It's so hard to choose!


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 22, 2014)

I haven't heard of ROBLOX until this thread.


----------



## Brad (Oct 24, 2014)

Ahhh, ROBLOX. I spent so much time on ROBLOX when I was in like 6th grade. I'd say Minecraft is more fun to me, but at the time, ROBLOX was seriously great. Especially if you could figure out LUA scripting and make your own assets for maps and such. I even ran a rather successful ROBLOX clan. It was a LONG time ago, though. It still has like 200 members, funnily enough.

The group, btw: http://web.roblox.com/My/Groups.aspx?gid=74587


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 25, 2014)

Minecraft, since I've never played Roblox.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 25, 2014)

ROBLOX MY MANNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 26, 2014)

I don't know what ROBLOX is so Minecraft. I could get lost in playing in that alterable world hours. It was relaxing in creative mode to just build whatever came to mind, and mining/exploring in survival.


----------



## Christopaz (Oct 26, 2014)

Roblox, because you can actually make your own games in it. And for the nostalgia too(no longer play MMOs now). I always play Ultimate Build there until it was broken due to ROBLOX updates -sigh-. And I never played minecraft.


----------



## Pearls (Oct 26, 2014)

I've never played Roblox so I voted for Minecraft


----------



## kasane (Oct 26, 2014)

Used to play Roblox around four years ago. I loved playing R.U.N with the Broomstick huehue
I remember having tons of fun on it with my friends ouo
Now I haven't touched it since 2012. Too boring...

Tried Minecraft, hated it though...


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 26, 2014)

Never really tried Roblox so definitely Minecraft. Also I really loved that game. In fact, I bought it 3 times. One for iOS, another for PC, and another for PS3. Although, I haven't really played recently. I've been playing Pokemon more.


----------



## Coach (Oct 26, 2014)

Minecraft! Loads of great memories playing with my friend.


----------



## CottonTail234 (Nov 15, 2014)

Personally, Minecraft however I can't say very much about ROBLOX experience.....other than my ROBLOX player didn't work well.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 15, 2014)

CottonTail234 said:


> Personally, Minecraft however I can't say very much about ROBLOX experience.....other than my ROBLOX player didn't work well.



did you try it on your new compooper


I probably said this already, but I like ROBLOX.


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 15, 2014)

Minecraft ftw


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 16, 2014)

I personally like ROBLOX better, but maybe because I have nostalgia for it. I still love Minecraft though x3


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Nov 16, 2014)

Roblox is a massive rip off of minecraft! its SUCKS you need member ship to do pretty much everything

I VOTE MINECRAFT!


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 16, 2014)

Mayor-Hazel said:


> Roblox is a massive rip off of minecraft! its SUCKS you need member ship to do pretty much everything
> 
> I VOTE MINECRAFT!



Roblox was created before Minecraft...xD


----------

